# Cyprinus carpio



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

http://www.t3-kundenserver01.de/htmlpages/karpfenschmeckerwochen/rezepte.html


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Aischgründer Karpfen in Frankenweinsoße*

*Zutaten pro Person:*                                                                                                                                                          		   	                           		 [edit by Thomas9904: Keine fremden Bilder einstellen ohne Erlaubis des Rechteinhabers]                                                                                                                                                          	                        
1/2 Aischgründer Karpfen
3 L Wasser
1/4 L Essig
250 g in Ringe geschnittene Zwiebeln
1 TL Salz, 3 TL Zucker
5 weiße Pfefferkörner
10 Wacholderbeeren
1/2 TL Senfkörner
2 Lorbeerblätter
5 Nelken
1/8 L trockenen Weißwein
Karotten
Sellerie
Lauch - alles in feine Streifen geschnitten
Tomate, geachtelt
*Zubereitung:*

Das Wasser mit allen Gewürzen zum Kochen bringen, dann den Essig dazugeben. Der ausgenommene Karpfen wird in den  kochenden Essigsud gelegt (wenn der Fisch frisch ist, rollt sich langsam der Schwanz ein). Dann kommt das Gemüse dazu, bis auf den Lauch. Der Sud darf jetzt nicht mehr kochen, sondern nur mehr perlen, etwa eine Viertel Sunde lang. Kurz vor dem Anrichten kommt der Lauch in den Topf, damit dieser nicht die grüne Farbe verliert.
Dazu entweder Meerettichsahne oder Dillsoße reichen. Für die Dillsoße einfach fein geschnittene Zwiebeln mit Butterschmalz glasig braten. Mit Wein aufgießen und Sahne verfeinern. Kurz aufkochen lassen und zum Schluss den fein gehackten Dill unterrühren.

Quelle: www.br-online.de


----------



## Ossipeter (21. November 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

Etz hob i obber Hunger!


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Aischgründer Karpfenfilet - indische Art*

*Zutaten für 2 Personen:*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                         		 [edit by Thomas9904: Keine fremden Bilder einstellen ohne Erlaubis des Rechteinhabers]                                                                                             

*2 magere Karpfenfilets* (200 Gramm pro Filet, beim Fischhändler filetieren lassen)
*300 g Basmati-Reis als Beilage

* *Sud:*
1,5 Liter Wasser
¼ Liter trockener Frankenwein
Saft einer Zitrone
1 Esslöffel Salz
2 Esslöffel Zucker
1 Lorbeerblatt
4-5 Wacholderbeeren
4-5 ganze schwarze Pfefferkörner
*Soße:*
250 ml Fleischbrühe
200 ml süße Sahne
3 Esslöffel Orangensaft
2 Teelöffel Currypulver
50 ml Kokosmilch
1 Prise Ingwerpulver
1 Prise Salz
1 Teelöffel helle Roux oder Soßenbinder zum Eindicken
*Garnitur:*
2 Kiwischeiben
2 Orangenscheiben
2 Cocktailkirschen
3-4 Blätter Zitronenmelisse
*Zubereitung:

*Alle Zutaten für den Sud in einen großen Topf geben und zum Kochen bringen.
Karpfenfilets vorsichtig in den Sud legen und circa. fünf bis sieben Minuten dünsten.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        		 [edit by Thomas9904: Keine fremden Bilder einstellen ohne Erlaubis des Rechteinhabers]                                                                                      Curry einrühren                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         In der Zwischenzeit Reis bissfest kochen (ca. 20 Minuten). Für die Soße Fleischbrühe, Sahne und Orangensaft langsam zum Kochen bringen, die Kokosmilch einrühren, im Anschluss die Gewürze beimischen, Soßenbinder hinzufügen.
Karpfenfilets aus dem Sud nehmen und abtropfen lassen. Filets auf zwei großen Teller anrichten, mit Zitronenmelisse garnieren. Den gekochten Reis in eine kleine Schüssel füllen und auf den Teller stürzen. Soße über die Karpfenfilets gießen. Mit Orangenscheibe, Kiwischeibe und Cocktailkirsche garnieren.
Dazu passt gemischter Salat und ein trockener fränkischer Weißwein (zum Beispiel Müller Thurgau oder Silvaner).

*Guten Appetit!

*Quelle: www.br-online.de


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

_*Karpfenpflanzerl*_​ 
1 kg Karpfenfleisch, 2 Semmeln vom Vortag, 250g fetter  geräucherter Speck, 1-2 Eier, 2 dicke Zwiebeln, 10g Salz, 1\2 Tl. Pfeffer, 2-3  El. gehackte Petersilie.
​ Fisch, Semmeln und Speck in Streifen schneiden und zweimal  durch den Fleischwolf drehen. 
Die feingewürfelten Zwiebeln, Eier, Salz, Pfeffer  und  Petersilie zugeben und dann  alles gut mit dem Knethaken durcharbeiten. Von der Masse werden beliebig große  Pflanzerl geformt und in Fett gebraten. Saftiger werden sie, wenn man sie  während des Bratens mit dem Bratfett begießt.
​ Karpfenpflanzerl roh eignen sich wunderbar zum Einfrieren  (nicht länger als 8 Wochen). 
Sie kommen im gefrorenem Zustand in das Bratfett  und brauchen etwas länger bis sie durch sind.
​ Dazu passen Kartoffelsalat, Salzkartoffeln und grüner Salat  oder ganz einfach eine Semmel.​


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

Spreewälder Karpfengulasch  

     1 gr       Karpfen; oder 2 md oder 500g Karpfenfilet + Kopf u.Reste
     850 g       Paprikaschoten; gemischt, Glas, vorgegart
     850 g       Tomaten; geschält
     1       Zitrone
     2 EL       Paprika
     1/2 EL       Weißer Pfeffer
           Salz
     1/8 l       Pflanzenöl; geschmacksneutral
     2 1/2 EL       Schmand; Creme fraiche
     1/4 l       Trockener Weisswein

           SUD:
           Fischkopf und Abschnitte
     3       Lorbeerblätter
     5       Pimentkörner
     2       Kirschpaprika
     2       Getrocknete peperono
     1/2       Zwiebel
     1 l       Wasser

Wasser mit allen Zutaten zum Kochen bringen, auf kleinste Flamme schalten, den sich entwickelnden Eiweissschaum von der Oberfläche schöpfen - bis zur weiteren Verwendung, das heisst etwa 45 Minuten, weiterköcheln lassen.

In einem grossen Topf - ca. 6 Liter - Pflanzenöl erhitzen, Zwiebel glasig andünsten, mit Weisswein ablöschen. Eingelegtes Paprikagemüse abgiessen, feinschneiden, in den Topf geben, verrühren, geschälte Tomaten hinzufügen und wieder gut verrühren; auf kleiner Flamme ein gutes halbes Stuendchen köcheln lassen.

Küchenfertigen Karpfen unter fliessend kaltem Wasser abspülen, trockentupfen. Vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz hin an der Rückengräte entlang ca. 3 cm tief einschneiden und ebenso an der Seite entlang, so dass ein Filet herausgelöst werden kann. Ebenso mit der zweiten Seite verfahren. Fischfilets unter fliessendem Wasser erneut abspülen, trocknen und in mundgerechte Stücke zerteilen. Fischwürfel auf einem tiefen Teller mit Zitronensaft beträufeln - ca. 20 Minuten ziehen lassen.

Sosse fertigstellen, indem in das Gemüse der Schmand eingerührt wird. Kurze Zeit einköcheln lassen. Den Topfinhalt durch ein Haarsieb in einen zweiten Topf passieren, etwas Fischbrühe hinzugeben und verrühren. Mit Salz, weissem Pfeffer und Paprika würzen - die Sosse soll kräftig bis scharf schmecken.

Die Fischwürfel vorsichtig in die Sosse einlegen, 7-8 Minuten im offenen Topf garziehen lassen, dabei keinesfalls kochen, der Fisch würde leicht auseinanderfallen.

Als Beilagen empfehlen sich - landestypisch - Salzkartoffeln und ein Gurkensalat mit Sahnedressing. Als Getränk empfiehlt sich naturtrüber Apfelsaft!


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

Das Rezept für das Karpfengulasch stammt aus einem alten Wiener Kochbuch des ersten österreichischen Fernsehkochs Franz Ruhm.

Die Zutaten (für vier Personen):

 1 großes Karpfenfilet geschröpft 
1 Zwiebel
Rosenpaprikapulver
1 EL Tometenpüree
Salz, Pfeffer, Kümmel
Knoblauch, Zitronensaft
1/8 l Sauerrahm
3/8 l Fischfond 

                           		 [edit by Thomas9904: Keine fremden Bilder einstellen ohne Erlaubis des Rechteinhabers]

Die Zubereitung:

 Die Filets in circa 7 cm große Stücke schneiden (an der Hautseite einmal einschneiden, damit sich die Filetstücke beim Braten nicht aufbiegen), mit Mehl stauben und kurz auf beiden Seiten anbraten. Herausnehmen und im gleichen Öl die kleingehackte Zwiebel anschwitzen. Paprika zugeben, mit Mehl etwas stauben und mit dem Fischfond aufgießen.

Tomatenpüree sowie die Gewürze und etwas Zitronensaft zugeben und rund 20 Minuten köcheln lassen. Dann mit Sauerrahm verfeinern, die Karpfenfilets einlegen und etwa fünf Minuten noch ziehen lassen. Mit gebratenen Polentascheiben servieren.


----------



## höcht (24. November 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

wow da krigt mann echt hunger


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Weihnachten* #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Silvester* |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Schlesisch* #:


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Feinschmecker* :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Gebacken* |director:


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Süppchen* |bigeyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Reinhauen für Dummies...*


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Mit Pilzen... *


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Karpfen                              in Krensauce
**
Zutaten:
*für 4 Personen

1 Karpfen, 1/2 l Fischfond, 1 Becher Obers, 3 Esslöffel                              frischgeriebenen Kren, 1 Prise Zucker, Butter, 2 Esslöffel                              Mehl, Salz, frisch gemahlenen grünen Pfeffer,                              1 Esslöffel Zitronensaft 

*Zubereitung:

* Fischfilets waschen, mit Küchenpapier trocken                              tupfen, salzen und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln                              und ziehen lassen. Aus Butter und Mehl eine Einbrenn                              zubereiten und mit dem Fischfond ablöschen. Geriebenen                              Kren zugeben, mit Zucker, Obers, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft                              würzen. Die Karpfenfilets vorsichtig in die Krensauce                              legen und ca. 1/4 Stunde ziehen lassen. Als Beilage                              schmecken Kartoffeln sehr gut.​


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Böhmischer Karpfen in "schwarzer Sauce"*

* Zutaten:*
für 4 Personen

1,5-2 kg Karpfen, ¼ Weinessig, Salz, 10 dkg Butter, 1 Zwiebel, 15 dkg Wurzelwerk, ½ Liter dunkles Bier, 6 Pfefferkörner, 2 Pimentkörner, 1 Lorbeerblatt, 10 dg Lebkuchen, 5 dkg gestiftelte Mandeln, 5 dkg Rosinen, 5 dkg Powidl

* Zubereitung:*

Den Karpfen schlachten, das Blut auffangen und sofort mit 1 EL Essig mischen, damit es nicht gerinnt.
Den Karpfen in einer tiefen Pfanne auf beiden Seiten in Butter anbraten und herausheben.
Das feingeschnittene Wurzelwerk in das Bratfett geben, schön braun rösten, die Gewürze dazugeben und langsam das Blut und das Bier unter fortwährendem Rühren zugießen, aufkochen lassen, die Karpfenstücke einlegen und ca. 15 Minuten dünsten ohne umzurühren.
Den Karpfen herausheben, die Sauce durchseihen, den Lebkuchen, Powidl und Rosinen zugeben und mit Salz und Essig nochmals abschmecken. Die Sauce soll dickflüssig - jedoch nicht pappig- und süßsauer schmecken. Am besten ein oder zwei Tage vor dem Gebrauch zubereiten, da die Sauce durchziehen muß, um den vollen Geschmack zu entfalten.
Beilage: Serviettenknödel


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

*Im Pfannkuchenteig*


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

 Karpfen Stoll serviert:​  *Drei Arten der Verpackung*​ Beim Fritieren      kommt es darauf an, daß sich im heißen Fett die Poren des Fritierguts      schnell schließen bzw. sofort eine Kruste entsteht, die die innen enthaltene      Flüssigkeit möglichst nicht austreten läßt. Je höher die Temperatur, desto      besser das Ergebnis - desto kürzer auch die Fritierzeit. Fisch wird      eigentlich nie unbehandelt fritiert. Einmal, weil er leicht zerfällt und      eine Hülle Zusammenhalt schafft. Aber auch, weil Fischfleisch zu leicht      Flüssigkeit abgibt, die im heißen Fett stark sprudelnd verdampfen würde. Man      hüllt den Fisch deswegen in Wasser aufsaugende Stoffe oder isoliert ihn von      der direkten Hitzeeinwirkung. Es gibt drei Grundverfahren:  1. Mehlpanade:​  Der Fisch oder die Fischstücke werden einfach in Mehl gewendet, dann wird      überflüssiges Mehl abgeklopft. Diese Panade eignet sich vor allem für ganze      Fische, besonders für die kleinen, die man vollständig essen kann (Friture,      Mainfischli).
  2. Eierpanade:​  Fisch erst in Mehl, dann in verquirltem Ei und schließlich in      Semmelbröseln wenden. Diese Methode eignet sich vor allem für Fischscheiben,      Fischfilets und Fischröllchen. Sie verhindert besonders gut ein Zerfallen      oder Verziehen.
  3. Teigmantel:​  Nicht zu große Fischstücke werden durch einen leichten Wein- oder      Bierteig gezogen, ehe sie ausgebacken werden. So bleibt der Fisch besonders      saftig.
*Ausbackteig für      Teigmantel*175 g Mehl, 
    1/2 l trockener Weißwein oder helles Bier, 
    2 Eigelb, 
    1 Prise Salz, nach Belieben Kräuter und Gewürze, 
    2 Eiweiß
Mehl mit      Weißwein oder Bier und Eigelb verrühren , mit einer Prise Salz würzen. 20      Minuten stehen lassen. Nach Belieben gehackte frische Kräuter, zerriebene      getrocknete Kräuter, gemahlene Gewürze oder auch Alkohol (Cognac, Whisky,      Pernod, ...) dazugeben. Dann das steif geschlagene Eiweiß vorsichtig      darunterheben. *Karpfen in Butterschmalz gebacken*​ Für 2 Personen
    pro Person 688  kcal1 Karpfen 1 bis 1,5 kg küchenfertig halbiert
    Salz, Pfeffer
    70 g Mehl
    200 g Butterschmalz zum Braten
Die      Karpfenhälften schuppen und in Wasser reinigen. Mit Küchenkrepp trocken      tupfen.Halbierten Karpfen ungeteilt weiterverarbeiten oder Kopf- und      Schwanzteil von der Hälfte abtrennen und das Mittelstück in 3 cm breite      Streifen schneiden. Salzen und pfeffern. In Mehl wenden und in einer tiefen      Pfanne in reichlich heißem Butterschmalz braten. Wenn die Augenschicht      goldbraun aussieht, herausnehmen und das Fett auf Küchenkrepp abtropfen      lassen.Mit Petersilie und Zitronenscheiben garnieren.
     Dazu passen Petersilienkartoffeln, Gurken, Kartoffelsalat, gedünstete      Mohrrüben und grüner Salat.
 
* Karpfenfilet Feinschmeckerart*​ Für 2 Personen
    pro Person 1038  kcal3 Karpfenfilets á 300 g
    Salz, Pfeffer
    1 kleine Dose Erbsen (Füllgew. 200 g) 
    1/2 Dose Spargel
    Dill, Estragon, Petersilie (insgesamt 8 EL) 
    100 g geriebener Emmentaler
    70 g Mehl
    1/8 l süße Sahne
    2 EL Kapern
    1/8 l Fleischbrühe
    Saft von 2 Zitronen
    30 g Butter
Karpfenfilets      mit Zitronensaft beträufeln, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und etwa eine halbe      Stunde rnarinieren. Filets in Mehl wenden und in Butter braten. Fertige      Filets warmhalten, Spargel in der geöffneten Dose erwärmen. Im Bratensatz in      der Pfanne etwas Butter zerlassen und mit Mehl (ca. 40 g) einstäuben, mit      Sahne und Spargelflüssigkeit anschwitzen. Soße mit Salz, Zitronensaft und      Fleischbrühe abschmecken. Kapern, Käse, Erbsen und Kräuter zugeben, unter      ständigem Umrühren auskochen lassen. Warme Spargelstangen zu den Filets      legen, mit Soße übergießen und im Backofen kurz überbacken.Mit      Petersilienkartoffeln oder Reis und einem trockenen Weißwein servieren.
 
*Gebackene      Karpfenstücke*​ 1 Karpfen (1500 -      2000 g) 
    4 Eier
    1 Eßl. Öl
    Salz, Pfeffer
    Mehl
    Semmelmehl 
    Schweineschmalz oder Öl zum Ausbacken
    Zitrone, Petersilie, Meerrettich Den Karpfen wie      üblich ausnehmen, schuppen, waschen, halbieren und in Portionsstücke von je      250 g teilen (die Hautseite mit Einschnitten versehen, damit das Fleisch      besser durchbrät). Die Karpfenstücke leicht pfeffern und salzen, in Mehl      wenden, durch mit wenig Wasser und Öl verschlagenes Ei ziehen und mit      Semmelmehl panieren. Die Karpfenstücke vorsichtig (mit der Hautseite nach      unten) in einen hohen Topf mit heißem Öl geben, von beiden Seiten in etwa 15      Minuten goldgelb backen, mit einem Schaumlöffel herausnehmen, abtropfen      lassen, auf einer Platte anrichten und mit Zitrone und Petersilie garnieren.     Dazu Sahnemeerrettich und Petersilienkartoffeln oder Kartoffelsalat.
 *Lieblingsrezept      von Herrn Sobiech*​ Für 4 Personen      einen Spiegelkarpfen zwischen 4 und 5 Pfund, eher 5 für hungrige Mäuler,      schuppen, ausnehmen, waschen, trockentupfen. Man kann auch zwei kleinere von      2 bis 3 Pfund nehmen, dann sind sie auf alle Fälle in 45 Minuten fertig.     Salz, Pfeffer
    Mehl
    Butter
Innen und außen      leicht salzen, gut pfeffern, in Weizenmehl wenden. Derweil auf dem Bratblech      ein gutes Stück Butter (vielleicht 80 g, weiß ich nicht) schmelzen und heiß      werden lassen (bei 180 °C). Den vorbereiteten Karpfen auf dem Blech in der      Röhre bei der angegebenen Temperatur in 45 - 60 Minuten garen. So einfach      ist das. Ich lege eigentlich immer Wert darauf, daß Fische als vollständige      Tiere zubereitet werden. Macht auch weniger Arbeit. Zu dieser Delikatesse      werden die braune Butter vom Blech (während man den Karpfen anrichtet,      empfiehlt es sich noch etwas Butter auf dem heißen Blech zu bräunen),      Salzkartoffeln mit Petersilie bestreut und, jetzt kommt's, Sauerkraut      serviert. Selbstverständlich auch reichlich Bier oder einen guten Weißwein.     Das *Sauerkraut *wird am besten so zubereitet: Reichlich (gute Hand      voll) gewürfelten Bauchspeck, die abgeschnittene Schwarte kommt auch in den      Topf, im Topf auslassen, eine klein gewürfelte Zwiebel darin kurz andünsten,      eine große Dose Sauerkraut dazu, die Dose mit Wasser füllen und dieses      aufgießen, einen guten Schuß Essig, einen kleinen säuerlichen Apfel      (gerieben oder besser fein gewürfelt), wenig Salz, gut Pfeffer aus der      Mühle, 5 Lorbeerblätter, 10 Wacholderbeeren und ganz wichtig zwei bis drei      Eßlöffel Zucker dazugeben. Schön umrühren und verschlossen weichkochen. Nach      einer halben Stunde abschmecken (es muß ganz leicht süßlich sein) und evtl.      Flüssigkeit nachgeben. Dabei tut auch ein guter Schuß Weißwein (einer in den      Topf, einer in den Mund) nicht weh. Am besten wird das Kraut, wenn man es,      wenn es fertig ist, vom Feuer nimmt und erst vor dem Anrichten noch einmal      kurz aufkocht. 
Mit diesem Geheimnis verwöhnen wir uns schon seit gut 25 Jahren zu      Weihnachten.Ich wünsche allen, die dieses Rezept ausprobieren "Guten      Appetit!".
    Grüße aus Freising
_Vielen Dank an Herrn Bernd Sobiech aus      Freising für dieses leckere Rezept_


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

Soll ich Grosskarpfen zum Räuchern besser filetieren oder doch lieber in Kotelettes schneiden?


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

Falk, wie groß die Karpfen und wie groß der Ofen bzw. hat der auch Roste? 
Kalt-/Heißrauch und oder Trocken-/Nasssalzung...


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

Der Ofen ist 160x60x80cm (HxBxT) und ich hab passende Stangen und Roste. Heißrauch und Lakesalzung.


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

Würde ich mal liegende Filets bei 60-80° über 4-5 Stunden probieren.


----------



## karpfenpapst (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*

Also hier hänge ich mich nicht rein......


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cyprinus carpio*



karpfenpapst schrieb:


> Also hier hänge ich mich nicht rein......


Soll ich Dir ne 50er Dyneema leihen!?


----------

